# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  CREATE ASSEMBLY failed because it could not open the physical file

## alex

Hi,
 I have sql 2005 localy , dev edition (local01) and server  
 with entpr. edition (server01)
 opetion clr enabled  = 1 (service restarted)

 I create udf and try implement it 

 CREATE ASSEMBLY [YahooGCSQL]
AUTHORIZATION [dbo]
FROM '\\superserver\public\dba\YahooGCSQL.dll'
WITH PERMISSION_SET = EXTERNAL_ACCESS

1. on local01 it work fine 
2. on server01 getting error
Msg 6501, Level 16, State 7, Line 1
CREATE ASSEMBLY failed because it could not open the physical file '\\superserver\public\dba\YahooGCSQL.dll'': 5(error not found).

I use domain acount with dba permission on local01 
and server01

account is admin on local01 and has lmited access on server01
it work on server01 ,when I login server LOCALY  using my domain account


what server  permssions (account already DBA on sql server) account should have to run CREATE ASSEMBLY remotly ?

----------


## MAK

Add your sql server domain account to that \public\dba shared folder and give read access.

----------


## alex

folder is really public for all domain users

----------

